# Common, but not!



## Bottlefly (Jul 23, 2005)

7-up green Mrs. Butterworth's syrup.  I know this isn't an antique, but really, how often do you see one of these in anything but amber?  I have many others I'd like to show and might later (i.e. citron sawyer's crystal blueing, apple green Pinkham, clear rumford, true aqua rumford, 7-up green rumford etc...)







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi bottlefly and welcome to the forum ! 
 Great pics of unusually colored bottles ! Thanks for sharing ! Gotta love that Buttersworth even though it isn't that early ! 
 Wish I had a Brown's Indian Queen in that coloration !!!!!
   Brian


----------



## Bottlefly (Jul 23, 2005)

*RE: More Pics*

Here are a group of eclipse french satin polish bottles.  The one on the left has a green lip and prussion blue body.






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Bottlefly (Jul 23, 2005)

*RE: More Pics of Common, but not!*

Teal and Citron Whittemore bottles.






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Bottlefly (Jul 23, 2005)

*RE: More Pics of common, but not!*

A group of rumfords in colors not usually seen.






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Bottlefly (Jul 23, 2005)

*RE: More pics of common, but not!*

Sawyers Crystal blueing bottles.  Ever seen a yellow one before?






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Bottlefly (Jul 23, 2005)

*RE:More pics of common, but not!*

Not so rare, but different Hires rootbeer extract bottles.






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Bottlefly (Jul 23, 2005)

*RE:More pics, of common, but not!*

Cobalt blue Tilden & Co.  Have seen many of these in aqua, but not cobalt.






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Bottlefly (Jul 23, 2005)

*RE: More Pics of common, but not!*

Common square milk in apple green.






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 24, 2005)

Very nicely colored bottles, I would love to have some of those in my collection.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 24, 2005)

Great colors...thanks for sharin'.......


----------



## IRISH (Jul 24, 2005)

G'day Bottlefly and welcome to the forum.

 You have some great bottles there [] , there are some amazing colour variations to common bottle types although they are not as well sought after here in Oz as they are in the US,  slowly changing though.


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2005)

those hires bottles blew my mind!!!!!!  nice nice nice   mike


----------



## Caretaker maine (Aug 1, 2005)

yeh, great color, I got a couple of those but in the common color, even Mrs. Butterworth's in amber, never knew they came in those colors, learn something new today thanks


----------



## ilovebottles (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Bottlefly,

  Thats is very neat. I have never came across a green one. Very nice color.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Ralph, Take a look in Kovels Bottles Price List 11th Edition. They list Mrs. Butterworth's Syrup, green , 8 1/4 in.  $1000.00.  My wife says thanks for the pic, she is now sure they exist.


----------

